# How do I find out about mobile home sites in north-west?



## ndp (15 Jun 2009)

I am thinking about buying a mobile home.  Could anyone tell me, how do I find out about sites where mobile homes can be sited? I can find caravan and camping sites no problem, but am having difficullty in sourcing mobile home sites.  I am looking in the north-west coastal area (i.e. Mayo, Sligo, Donegal).

Any help / pointers would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## oilpainting (15 Jun 2009)

Hi Im thinking of buying one myself at the mo but just for use while renovating, these are the links i have saved.....

http://wallacemobilehomes.com/


[broken link removed]

Im just looking for some others i have too.....


----------



## oilpainting (15 Jun 2009)

This one looks nice, on a private beach in Mayo...


http://www.donedeal.ie/for-sale/caravans/911967

This is not on the west or north coast but on the east/south coast but it gives an idea of the way mobile homes and sites are being sold within parks and you may also get an idea of prices.

[broken link removed]

This also gives another idea of what mobile sites are being sold like although again not the right area but looks lovely and worth a look.   
[broken link removed]
http://www.kilgormanholidaypark.ie/contact.html

you could also check out daft for sites,

http://www.daft.ie/searchsale.daft?...=&s%5Badvanced%5D=true&s%5Bprice_per_room%5D=


----------



## jack2009 (15 Jun 2009)

I note the reference to Wallace mobile homes, and just thought that I should mention I bought a secondhand mobile off them.  very very cheap but even though I was not spending major money I found them brilliant and would highly recomend them.

Honestly, have nothing to do with them just a happy customer and very happy with the service they provided.


----------



## oilpainting (15 Jun 2009)

jack2009 said:


> I note the reference to Wallace mobile homes, and just thought that I should mention I bought a secondhand mobile off them.  very very cheap but even though I was not spending major money I found them brilliant and would highly recomend them.
> 
> Honestly, have nothing to do with them just a happy customer and very happy with the service they provided.




Thanks for that Jack, its good to know that wallace were reliable to deal with, Do you mind me asking how much you paid and how old and big the mobile home was,

I want to buy one for a year or two, and its to live on the land in the wilds of comemara while we renovate the house, Im trying to weigh up how much it will cost for one that would be comfortable enough, that would be good in the winter too, but knowing that there is not a good resale value on them and awkward to get rid of, do you still have yours or did you get rid of it? Thanks!


----------



## jack2009 (15 Jun 2009)

The thing was 10 years old great condition 3 bedrooms guaranteed for 6 months for leaks and appliances. cost me 6k was really happy cause never bought one before and never thought I would get so much for so little money by maybe to an experienced person its not such a great deal.  They had others there that were as cheap as 2k and others that had central heating that started at around 10k.


----------



## jack2009 (15 Jun 2009)

sorry, we only bought ours after christmas and still have it, but its just used as a holiday home and on the site of my sisters house down in wexford.  We plan to keep it for a good few years unless we win the lotto!

I think ours would be too cold for the winter in the west!


----------



## oilpainting (15 Jun 2009)

jack2009 said:


> sorry, we only bought ours after christmas and still have it, but its just used as a holiday home and on the site of my sisters house down in wexford.  We plan to keep it for a good few years unless we win the lotto!
> 
> I think ours would be too cold for the winter in the west!



Interesting you say it would be quite cold in the winter, I suppose thats obvious and most people would really use them in the lighter months.

I was thinking of spending 2-5k, hoping for a good bargain especially in this climate.

My concern is getting rid of it afterwards, thats why i dont want to spend too much because i have visions of putting it on jumble town begging someone to take it away!


----------



## jack2009 (15 Jun 2009)

yea not sure, think getting rid of it might be a problem but then again maybe if you buy it from a dealer they might agree to take it off you in two years time.  They might not give you much if anything for it but at least it would be off your site.

They are badly insulated and even during this time of year you can notice the temp drop as soon as the sun goes down.

You will defo get something for 2 k but you might spend a lot of money on gas trying to heat the thing and if you have children I dont think it would be very comfortable!


----------



## ndp (16 Jun 2009)

Thanks for the replies, appreciated.


----------

